

Show HN: Woodsly Lookbook – A parallax/animated photo book - stagecrew
http://woodsly.com/lookbooks/summer-2014

======
andybak
In my view this pushes an idea to the point where it distracts from whatever
it was trying to achieve. The effects overpower the message and branding.

------
warble
This is overdone. It's like when something looks great with orange stripes,
it's not okay to dress up like a streetsign.

I've been really intriqued with this parallax stuff, and am including it in my
wedding site I'm currently building, but this seems klunky and too much.

Oh, and LOADING SCREEN. _sigh_

------
Fuzzwah
I love the look of it, but......

First time a website has ever managed to make me feel motion sick.

~~~
stagecrew
The 3d parallax-y thing, or just all of the animation? After we got to a
certain point we just figured to commit to it and go nuts!

~~~
Fuzzwah
Firstly, it wasn't a dramatic "omg I'm going to hurl" thing.

It was scrolling down the page pretty swiftly, basically skimming the site,
and all the motion and movement caused me to feel a little "off".

~~~
noir_lord
Essentially the same thing for me I only made it half way down the page (but
my eyes are tired and sleep deprived so that may not have helped).

------
Ryel
Hello,

Beautiful work.

What is that dot you have over the images that references a product info
modal. Where did that concept come from? Did you make it?

~~~
stagecrew
I'm not sure where the concept came from, but it just seemed natural. The
specific design was ours, but I'm sure somebody's done it before!

------
devilshaircut
Neat site! If you are looking for feedback, I noticed you were using the
skrollr plugin for parallax effect; I only reviewed the code for about 50
seconds but it appears to use the top/bottom/etc CSS properties to achieve the
movement effects. On my browser (Chrome Version 35.0.1916.114) running on my
2014 MBP there is some animation chop. I believe you could resolve this by
using the CSS translate property instead, which would trigger GPU acceleration
to better animate the effects. Alternatively I believe you could simply add
the translate property set to 0 on the moving elements and it will also
trigger GPU acceleration (I have been told this also works although I have not
tested it myself.). It might be difficult to implement since you are using a
library, but it may be worth checking out.

EDIT: Grammar.

~~~
stagecrew
We tried a lot of stuff and it all comes with trade offs. When we forced the
entire page into the gpu it made the things you mentioned (top/bottom, etc) a
lot smoother, but it made other sections (notably CSS filters) much laggier.

------
math0ne
Quick someone make a site so we can easily make galleries like that!

~~~
stagecrew
I'll take one too! This took me Skrollr and week solid.. And that was after
all the photos and design was taken care of for me!

------
mkesper
Did not get it, took ages to load. :(

